

What's In Facebook's Pile of Evidence Against Paul Ceglia - grellas
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-whats-in-facebooks-pile-of-evidence-against-paul-ceglia/

======
brianbreslin
The firm representing ceglia is very well known, it seems strange they would
launch this assault without due diligence. Unless they were expecting a
settlement quickly.

------
mdonahoe
I'm impressed Harvard still has the emails, though I went to a tiny school
with a laughable 50mb inbox limit.

I imagine verifiable Harvard emails will be the end of this case.

~~~
thinkcomp
I strongly doubt that Harvard still has the e-mails of graduated students from
five years ago. If they did, they would not let go of them easily. It's
possible Facebook subpoenaed Harvard for the messages that Mark should have
had anyway, but that just sounds absurd to me, unless there was some strategic
reason to use Harvard's copy of the e-mail account.

~~~
jedberg
The strategic advantage is that it lends a lot more credence to the case if
the messages came straight from Harvard's copies, because Harvard is a lot
easier to trust in this case than Mark. ie. They would _probably_ be unaltered
coming from Harvard.

~~~
thinkcomp
As long as by "probably" you mean "just as likely to be [unaltered] as from
any other active POP3/IMAP e-mail account." :)

~~~
jedberg
Yes, that is what I meant. :) But in theory Harvard would have records of such
modifications, or backups, or something that is more trustworthy than Mark's
copies of the emails.

------
thinkcomp
Unless I'm looking in the wrong place, the e-mails that Facebook's attorneys
and Paul Ceglia's attorneys have disclosed all seem to lack SMTP headers.

Here's what an e-mail from Mark Zuckerberg looks like when you want to make a
point:

[http://www.thinkpress.com/authoritas/housesystem/20040106140...](http://www.thinkpress.com/authoritas/housesystem/20040106140008.zuckerberg.pdf)

There are many more here, though they've been largely ignored by the media
since I chose not to be part of the movie:

<http://www.thinkpress.com/authoritas/resources.html>

SMTP headers are crucial. I wouldn't trust anything that lacks them. While the
header itself isn't a guarantee that the message body hasn't been tampered
with, it's definitely more reassuring that the message hasn't just been
invented out of thin air.

As it so happens, the e-mails Mark sent me (and that I sent him) are from the
exact same time period that Paul Ceglia is concerned with, so if the full
messages ever do come out from either side, a comparison would be fairly
straightforward.

~~~
edanm
Have any of the lawyers been in contact with you about those emails? Seems
like it would make sense, especially since they're doing linguistic analysis
of Mark Zuckerberg's style, etc.

~~~
thinkcomp
No one has seemed particularly interested.

I will say this, because despite my settlement agreement, I can: the whole
Facebook controversy--what has indirectly become of my initial work on a fully
integrated portal for Harvard students--is an enormous tragedy for everyone,
not just for me. Mark's Facebook has distorted so many aspects of our society.
The media circus of one claimant after another; the filing, counter-filing,
hearsay, "non-fiction" books, "fictional" movies, etc. has detracted from the
actual story based on factual evidence to the point where it's hard not to
feel sympathy for Mark. Yet no one who values creativity and strives to be an
entrepreneur should feel sympathy for Mark.

I don't know anything about Paul Ceglia other than the fact that he appears
incredibly untrustworthy. And yet, despite not being convicted criminals, I
wouldn't trust the Winklevosses and Divya Narendra, either. Nor would I trust
Eduardo Saverin or any of the other co-founders. I trust Mark least of all.

All of this is to say that you can do linguistic analysis on Mark's writing
style all day. It doesn't matter; Mark will be fine and Paul Ceglia was
apparently already in a lot of trouble. The vast majority of people I hear
talking about this have completely failed to learn anything from it. In fact,
we've put Mark and others like him up on a pedestal, and it's really quite
sad.

~~~
rooshdi
Did Mark even try to offer you a role at Facebook?

